# 40 weeks with extreme pelvic pain... what is going on?



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Anyone have any thoughts?

I woke up this morning and I can barely walk. It hurts so much "down there" I don't know what to do. I am comfortable sitting and here I am at work trying to finish stuff up but if I have to walk somewhere I am hobbling. No contractions, just mild menstrual like cramping and BH for the past couple of days. Actually even sitting here I can feel a bit of pain and pressure.

Do I just hope it gets better? Could this be a sign of labour? Should I go in to the hospital? I know they wouldn't be able to do anything... it just really hurts!


----------



## Jazmommie (Nov 19, 2001)

Mine hurt different with all 3 labors--
The last one was a low front muscle pulling pain that was pretty constant--about 3 hours into it -I got worried something was maybe wrong & went to hospital--I was in labor -it felt like someone pulling my muscles staight down!

Call the doc & get things ready.
Today might be the day!


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

It certainly can't be a bad sign!! Perhaps baby is getting really into position!

I wouldn't go to the hospital though.... they'll just scare tactic you into some interventions you don't need









I hope baby comes soon!









Kimberly


----------



## mum2tori (Apr 7, 2003)

Definitely sounds like things are getting "ready".







Try to be patient, I know I know famous last words.







If sitting is comfortable... try to sit as much as possible and relax. You'll need all your energy later.









In hindsight, my pelvic pain got much worse on the mornings of both labors. But each labor is different.

As my OB likes to say... could be today, could be tomorrow... could be next week. But it will happen.


----------



## CraftyMommaOf2 (Mar 23, 2004)

ITA that it's just babe getting ready. DS was at zero station for like 3 wks. Couldn't walk a bit :LOL Get some rest!


----------



## Jennifer H (Jan 19, 2003)

Kate, as you know I've had some horrific pelvic pain with Dane and again with this pregnancy (although not as bad). When we checked for position at my last appt, she couldn't find the baby's head. A quick u/s showed that she was already well engaged in my pelvis at not quite 33 weeks.

The pelvic pain got much more intense a couple of weeks before that, so I think that is why. I'm betting your baby (has Nate ever revealed the gender?) has really engaged and is getting ready.

I agree with the others here. Do whatever makes you feel the most comfortable! Get some rest when you can and start talking to that baby and letting him/her know that you are ready!

Since you are going to a military hospital and are a bit concerned about the intervention cascade I would avoid that as long as possible!!!

I'm so excited for you!!!!


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

You have had this pain for forty weeks?

I had pain for thirty-eight weeks with #2; it was the psoas muscle pulling on a rotator muscle on the left side. I had sciatica and a cold with a cough the entire time also.

The only way I knew I was in labor was to lay down and rest...the pain I had been feeling for the entire pregnancy I noticed was peaking every five minutes. DS was born nine hours later. He was a posterior baby with a deflexed head and asynclytism.

OUCH!

I got through it, though.

Good luck.


----------

